# Forum recognition ???



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I am going to put this in the Big game Thread because it is the most viewed. Mods can move it if needed. 

What are your thoughts or maybe you can enlighten me if it has been tried. I have been on the forum since 2009 and haven't seen anything like this. 

Has this forum ever created a bumper / window sticker that members can use? I think it would be awesome to pull up to a lake or hunting area and see that other forum members are there? I get that it might give away some of your “secret spot / honey holes” I get that. But it would be nice to shoot the breeze with someone in person. I am sure that they can be made pretty cheap. 

What’s your opinion?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I for one would never place a bumper or even a window sticker on any of my vehicles that wasn't required by law to be there.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

literal street cred


just don't leave any valuables in you car


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Flat Brim's aren't a "tell" ? ;-)

-DallanC


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I've seen it done on other sites. Definitely not my thing. I don't do bumper stickers that reveal anything about me, especially ones that might hint at anything expensive in my automobile.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Back in the day when this forum started we did have window stickers, t-shirts and sweat shirts that you could purchase. Some of us old retired mods. may remember. Saw a few years ago.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't do bumper stickers that reveal anything about me, especially ones that might hint at anything expensive in my automobile.

From that remark....I'm guessing you drive a ford. I wouldn't put a blue sticker an any vehicle I drive either.  :mrgreen: 

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/204431-forum-recognition.html#


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Back in the day when this forum started we did have window stickers, t-shirts and sweat shirts that you could purchase. Some of us old retired mods. may remember. Saw a few years ago.


I'm glad you posted this. I was vaguely recalling the same. Maybe I haven't completely lost it.:smile:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

So, are you guys saying that those window stickers in many trucks of anatomically improbable bucks and bulls with some subtext mentioning "bone" are all put up by the flat brimmed hat crowd and not us?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I would love to be able to identify all 5 of the other guys that still post here!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Back in the day when this forum started we did have window stickers, t-shirts and sweat shirts that you could purchase. Some of us old retired mods. may remember. Saw a few years ago.


We gave the window stickers away, free. Sold a lot of t-shirts.

Here's a t-shirt that made it to King's Peak in 2009.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

That's clearly photoshopped. I mean you don't even know how to spell Uintahz.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I still have the faded sticker on my truck. I think it's lasted 10 years.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Back in the day I use to see a number of vehicles with UWN stickers in Evingston. I just figured it was pissed-off UWN members lookin to beat me up cause I moved their out of state turkey hunting thread out of Big Game.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Back in the day I use to see a number of vehicles with UWN stickers in Evingston. I just figured it was pissed-off UWN members lookin to beat me up cause I moved their out of state turkey hunting thread out of Big Game.


They were just buying lottery tickets and porn and beer.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> They were just buying lottery tickets and porn and beer.


Need something to pass the time when the fish aren't biting and cant find a buck to shoot. :shock:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sold my truck with the window stickers. Still have a t-shirt and sweat shirt. They are getting a little thin, unlike me.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Al Hansen said:


> Sold my truck with the window stickers. Still have a t-shirt and sweat shirt. They are getting a little thin, unlike me.


When you loose insulation in one spot you gain it in another.

Sad thing is that last winter I decided to put on a insulated top of my long johns that I hadn't worn for quite a while. Once I got it on I looked like the Pillsbury Douhboy or the Mitchlen Tire man


----------



## UWN admin (Sep 7, 2007)

Coincidentally, I just checked in today for the first time in several months and found this thread. I'm surprised my old login still works.

Along with some of the moderators, I founded the forum a few years ago before having to sell it a few years later.

As Al Hansen and Wyogoob mentioned, we were giving away free window stickers. I still have a roll of them if anyone wants one or two. Unfortunately, they weren't cut vinyl - just the forum name and logo printed on clear peel-off plastic. Picture below. They're still sticky on the back but after ten-plus years, I'm not sure how good they are.

Oddly enough, even the old forum link to the forum gear shop still works. I'm pretty sure the Spreadshirt account is still active if someone wants to buy a UWN t-shirt or sweatshirt. https://utahwildlife.net/gear/

- Cory


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

UWN admin said:


> Coincidentally, I just checked in today for the first time in several months and found this thread. I'm surprised my old login still works.
> 
> Along with some of the moderators, I founded the forum a few years ago before having to sell it a few years later.
> 
> ...


Thanks Cory, hope you and yours are doing well. Happy Holidays


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I like that sticker. I'd love to have one or two.

If nothing else, they're a rare item nowdays.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I would take a sticker as well. 
I'd put it in my mountain/hunting truck.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

UWN admin said:


> Oddly enough, even the old forum link to the forum gear shop still works. I'm pretty sure the Spreadshirt account is still active if someone wants to buy a UWN t-shirt or sweatshirt. https://utahwildlife.net/gear/
> 
> - Cory


Who knew!? That's pretty cool. Looks like the site does work. I'm a sucker for a hoodie. That's a lot better than a sticker on my truck.


----------



## UWN admin (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll tell you what. I'll send two or three stickers to anyone who sends me a self-addressed, stamped envelope. That's how we handled it when we first gave them away, and it worked pretty good. I don't have that many left, but I'll give them away until I'm out of them.

2147 Lakeline Dr
Salt Lake City, UT 84109


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Save me one Cory......
The "check" is in the mail.


----------



## Boi-san (Dec 2, 2014)

I'd be in for one. I dig the fish design


----------

